# ricompilazione Kernel

## truevegas

Salve a tutti

volevo chiedere quale fosse il modo migliore per ricompilare il Kernel attualmente in uso.

L'idea era di aggiungere/rimuovere dei moduli che so essere necessari/inutili

In fase di installazione ho utilizzato genkernel e non so se mi basti utilizzare questo (con le opzioni per entrare nel menu ovviamente) o dover fare altro.

Non vorrei mai per assurdo che ricompilando si creassero 2 versioni dello stesso Kernel.

Scusate eventuali imprecisioni

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non hai cambiato versione kernel ti basta lanciare

```
# genkernel --no-clean --menuconfig all
```

io di solito pero' use con --kernel-config per essere sicuro (una mia fissa)

```
# genkernel --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-$(uname -r) all
```

Sempre se stai ricompilando lo stesso kernel questo va a sovrascriverti quello che hai in /boot ovvero i file

```
initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo
```

Se  vuoi tenere di backup il kernel attuale come backup (caso mai che qualcosa va storto) prima di genkernel rinomina questi 3 file aggiungendo alla fine del nome un -bck o quello che vuoi.

Se fai questo pero' ricorda di fare partire anche grub-mkconfig, come da guida, alla fine della ricompilazione.

----------

## truevegas

ottime indicazioni!!

Domanda grub-mkconfig devo farlo sempre (anche se non mi faccio i backup)?

Grazie

----------

## truevegas

ok ho provato con il comando che mi hai suggerito

```
# genkernel --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-$(uname -r) all
```

Ma devo rifare perchè devo mettere anche il --menuconfig dato che devo fare delle modifiche    :Smile: 

In ogni caso ho ricevuto questo warning a fine compilazione

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...
> 
> * Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...
> 
> * With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to
> ...

 

Devo preoccuparmi?   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *truevegas wrote:*   

> Ma devo rifare perchè devo mettere anche il --menuconfig dato che devo fare delle modifiche    

 

Si scusa mi sono dimenticato di mettere anche --menuconfig

 *truevegas wrote:*   

> Devo preoccuparmi?   

 

Se non lo hai fatto prima non ti serve ora, esce sempre anche a me ma non ho mai capito in che caso potrebbe (may) essere necessario.

----------

## truevegas

Ok ho fatto ed ha funzionato tutto. Solo una cosa io sotto /boot non trovo alcun file

Sono io che sto sbagliando qualcosa o è normale?  :Confused: 

Grazie per l'aiuto!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *truevegas wrote:*   

> Ok ho fatto ed ha funzionato tutto. Solo una cosa io sotto /boot non trovo alcun file
> 
> Sono io che sto sbagliando qualcosa o è normale?  

 

E' che di default e' smontata devi dare prima un mount /boot.

Se lanci genkernel non devi farlo perche' ci pensa lui in automatico a montarla (perche' di default in /etc/genkernel.conf c'e' l'opzione MOUNTBOOT="yes")

----------

## zar Marco

Mi allaccio a questo thread, se ho altri sistemi installati, tra i quali Windows, prima o dopo grub-mkconfig devo lanciare anche os-prober?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Mi allaccio a questo thread, se ho altri sistemi installati, tra i quali Windows, prima o dopo grub-mkconfig devo lanciare anche os-prober?

 

Sembrerebbe di no

 *archwiki wrote:*   

> Di default, lo script di generazione aggiunge automaticamente le voci di menù per Arch Linux a qualsiasi configurazione venga generata, mentre ciò non accade per eventuali voci relative ad altri sistemi operativi. Su sistemi BIOS, si installi il pacchetto os-prober, che individua i sistemi operativi installati sulla macchina e li aggiunge al grub.cfg durante l'esecuzione di grub-mkconfig. Si veda #Dual-booting per eventuali configurazioni avanzate. 

 

EDIT: Anche nella wiki gentoo c'e' la stessa cosa.

----------

## zar Marco

Sembrava di aver letto una cosa del genere anche a me, ma in altri lidi dicono che in realtà va usato, e visti i problemini che ho avuto pensavo potesse centrare il non aver os-prober

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sembrava di aver letto una cosa del genere anche a me, ma in altri lidi dicono che in realtà va usato, e visti i problemini che ho avuto pensavo potesse centrare il non aver os-prober

 

Leggi il commento 11 di questo bug

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, quindi con os-prober il problema sarebbe maggiore. Poi non so come possa montare la partizione di Windows prima di grub

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, quindi con os-prober il problema sarebbe maggiore. Poi non so come possa montare la partizione di Windows prima di grub

 

Semplicemente con mount (se hai abilitato in qualche sistema il supporto a ntfs):

```
# mkdir /mnt/windows 

# mount /dev/sdaXY /mnt/windows
```

dove sdaXY e' la tua partizione windows (potrebbe essere sdb, sdc,...)

----------

## zar Marco

Ah ok, credevo fosse più complicata

----------

## oscarandrea

che io sappia, se os-prober è installato grub automaticamente lo userà, le partizioni come ti hanno già detto devono essere montate

----------

## sabayonino

la questione delle partizioni montate è solo un workaround per far vedere a grub altri sistyemi operativi (in particolar modo windows) in attesa del bug di os-prober segnalato precedentemente

----------

